# broadband speed test



## gdatuk (Nov 15, 2005)

hi 
can someone tell me the right freeware application to monitor my broadband speed?
there are many sites available to do the image download test...but i need an application running on my desktop telling me the exact speed of my connection all the time
is it available?


----------



## ishaan (Nov 15, 2005)

i think DU meter can do that not sure


----------



## godsownman (Nov 15, 2005)

See this link and look for the * connectivity *

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32187


----------



## mangemayur (Nov 15, 2005)

NetPerSec


----------



## gdatuk (Nov 16, 2005)

NetPerSec is the thing i suppose
thanks


----------



## anandk (Nov 16, 2005)

NetMeter (identical to dumeter, but freeware)
is a small, customizable network bandwidth monitoring program for Windows 
*readerror.gmxhome.de/

NetPerSec measures the real-time speed of your Internet connection.
*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,1735,00.asp


----------



## mail2and (Nov 16, 2005)

If you need to monitor just the speed, you can check it from www.speakeasy.net

Test the speed with all servers there...


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 16, 2005)

yea i guess netpersec is the one which can tell the exact speed.


----------



## abhinav (Nov 17, 2005)

Search for the word on google and u will find many and many more!


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 29, 2008)

i dont know why we dont have good speeds in india!! 

*www.speedtest.net/result/227747709.png


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 29, 2008)

^^  I don't know why you revived a 2 year old thread just to say that....!!


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 29, 2008)

Why would one like to monitor the download speed continuously  at all  times is beyond my comprehension.

If what all you need to check is  your line condition and max possible download speed possible on your line, just use the BSNL Broadband Speed tester at www.dataone.in  - assuming that you are a BSNL Broadband user.

The data comes straight from a local server without going through any international Gateway and therefore will reflect the true maximum possible speed on your line.(And most of the time you will get the same result unless your line condition deteriorates).So this can really act as a line condition monitor.

Once you go through any international gateway, the picture turns different and your download speed depends on various network factors, both your ISP's, the gateways and beyond.  If however you suspect that download speed is low , you can confirm it by conducting a speed test from a host of speed testers, the most popular being speedtest.net.Here you can conduct the speed test from a Mumbai server or choose one from different continents.The results can vary from time to time and day to day and you really have no control over it.Except knowing that at that particular time the speed is good or not so good,you achieve nothing.

If you really want to know whether the bottleneck arises in your ISP's network or beyond you have to ping the destination server and ascertain where exactly the packets are lost.

So my answer to the question is keep on downloading large files 24 hours a day and you can happily keep on monitoring the download speeds 

And again that only pertains to that particular originating server 

Keep downloading from a multitude of servers spread over all the continents simultaneously and you really get a true average download speeds 

Happy monitoring

OOOps, I failed to c that this is a very very old thread and wasted my time


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 30, 2008)

@prasad_den
i just have 3 things to say..
1. The rule says, search and research, and if u dont find your answer, only then post a new thread.
2. I say it's good, coz when u're looking or searching for thread on, say cmos or ccd image censor, u dont end up with 1000 threads in search results!! i searched, i found only one thread for broadband speed IN GENRAL and posted it here!!
3. U always have a right to report a thread, if you think i went against the rules, use your right!

@Ponmayilal thank you soo much for that extremely informative, adept, "helpful" post of yours.

i regret asking this question altogether.


----------

